# Spider web like algae



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

good sharp in-focus photos are always best to post to the forum for help


----------



## Vin (Apr 10, 2013)

Good sharp in-focus photos of spider web like strands are beyond the skills of my camera and myself. I will have to borrow one. Just thought the description might ring a few bells in the mean time.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

IF it is white and grows rapidly, it is a fungus. Otherwise, it sounds like good ol' spirogyra to me. Manual removal plus a squirt via syringe of Excel or peroxide should nuke it. Be careful not to add too much....it can harm the shrimp if you add too much of either one too quickly. You could use about 1-2mL's peroxide or Excel/gallon of water reasonably safely.

Or, just leave it alone for a few days....it could just go away on it's own. If it is a fungus, it should eventually go away on it's own. Did you add a new piece of driftwood by chance within the past few days?


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

Or it may not be either. I've had cat hair end up in my tank, and filter floss, took me weeks to figure it out. lol Ended up pulling it out to check what it was, have you taken a piece and looked at it yet? Not saying it is or isn't algae, just saying can't hurt to look at it


----------



## Vin (Apr 10, 2013)

Definitely brown algae.

Got more of the stuff now.

Now I'm worried


----------



## Vin (Apr 10, 2013)

Anyone see what I am doing wrong with the information I gave ?


----------

